# Just not enough points...



## VentureForth (May 23, 2011)

I'm booked for a three day journey from Dal to Sav in two weeks. Only had enough points to get coach. Looking to buy Continental points to transfer then make up the difference buying AGR. I figure it will cost about $270 to get the 20k points I need. This would be a huge discount to even buying coach the whole way. And it includes meals for the time I'm in a roomette. And access to the lounge in CHI and WAS.

But... Roomettes are sold out on the first leg. No biggie. I can bite the bullet and ride coach for a third of my trip and a roomette for the rest of the trip. It'll still cost 20k points, but ok. But what if I can't get the points posted in time?

Since my last leg is supposed to get in 15 minutes before my work starts, it would be nice to be rested and showered before my arrival.

Bribing the SA to use the shower is not appropriate, so that leaves an onboard upgrade.

Alan B has said in theory that they would charge low bucket roomette plus low bucket seat minus what you paid for seat. Obviously, if you paid zero for seat, this could be way expensive. Has anyone actually tried this and experienced this result?


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2011)

FYI - Purchased points from CO *CAN NOT* be transferred to AGR!




(I'm not sure about purchased points bought from UA and deposited into your UA acct and then transferred to CO to be transferred to AGR!



)


----------



## VentureForth (May 23, 2011)

Woah. OK. Thanks for the info. Better to know now than after I spend $100+...

Certainly don't have the time to wait for two transfers... I guess I'll do the "family member transfer" for the missing 500 points. What is the minimum I can transfer from one AGR to another AGR account?


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think it's 1K.

And FYI - Transfers from UA to CO are instant! As soon as you hit "enter", the miles go from Mileage Plus to OnePass. The only thing that would tale time is from the time you purchase Mileage Plus miles and when they post to your Mileage Plus account. (I'm not sure how long it tales.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 23, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Certainly don't have the time to wait for two transfers... I guess I'll do the "family member transfer" for the missing 500 points. What is the minimum I can transfer from one AGR to another AGR account?


Simply buying 500 points directly from AGR is only $13.75 should you decide to go that route.


----------



## VentureForth (May 23, 2011)

daxomni said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly don't have the time to wait for two transfers... I guess I'll do the "family member transfer" for the missing 500 points. What is the minimum I can transfer from one AGR to another AGR account?
> ...


Yes. Gonna max out on my points buying 10000 will leave me 500 short.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 23, 2011)

Join Starwood points. They have a 20% sale going thru June 30th.!!!


----------



## VentureForth (May 23, 2011)

They are still more expensive than AGR, and I don't know how quickly they transfer and if bought points transfer.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2011)

I had my daughter transfer 500 points to my account, and then it wouldn't let me buy 10,000 of my own - just 9,500.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 24, 2011)

Buy someone a $50 floral gift from 1800flowers.com or teleflora and get 10 points per dollar - 500 AGR points - and maybe some personal relationship points as well. These are direct AGR partners, so the posting should be reasonably fast and reliable.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 24, 2011)

You might try using points.com. I traded some CO points for AGR points, and they deposited instantly. So, you might be able to buy CO points, and trade them with somebody who has AGR points.


----------



## AlanB (May 24, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> I had my daughter transfer 500 points to my account, and then it wouldn't let me buy 10,000 of my own - just 9,500.


That doesn't sound right. Are you sure that she transfered points? It sounds more like she gifted you points, which is also an option. If she buys you a gift of 500 point, that reduces the 10,000 limit by 500. If she transfers points from her account, that should not affect the 19K buy limit.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2011)

She bought me a gift. If she buys her points then transfers, then ok?


----------



## VentureForth (May 25, 2011)

WOW! I just had my 851 HHonors points post only 5 total (3 biz) days after checkout! Amazing! I can now buy the 9500 I need! That will make my 2-zone sleeper reservation only $280! Woo hoo!


----------



## AlanB (May 25, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> She bought me a gift. If she buys her points then transfers, then ok?


While it's obviously now not as important, that is correct. She needed to buy points for her account and/or already have the points in her account. Then when she transfered them to you, it wouldn't have counted against your 10K yearly limit. Because she gifted you those points, meaning she only paid for the points that went directly into your account, that hits against the 10K buying limit.


----------



## AlanB (May 25, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> WOW! I just had my 851 HHonors points post only 5 total (3 biz) days after checkout! Amazing! I can now buy the 9500 I need! That will make my 2-zone sleeper reservation only $280! Woo hoo!


Hilton is very good with transfers to AGR, they seem to update AGR every 2 weeks or less.


----------



## MJL (May 25, 2011)

I've found Wyndham to be fast too, typically transferring over the weekend after a stay.


----------



## VentureForth (May 26, 2011)

All booked and ready to roll! Woo hoo! Regrettably, the rooms are sold out from DAL to CHI. But if there is a cancellation before I go, I can add it for free. 

Must be all the folks going for the rare mileage! It will be nice, though - being on rare mileage in daylight hours.


----------

